# Gorgeous Large fishing spider from Ohio



## nakazanie (Dec 19, 2009)

Here is a real beauty we found in a wood pile in NE OH.  







Nak


----------



## syndicate (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice Dolomedes!


----------



## Teal (Dec 19, 2009)

*Very pretty!*


----------



## 8+) (Dec 21, 2009)

A Beaut! Freshly molted I bet...


----------



## The Spider Faery (Dec 22, 2009)

Very cool.  Did you keep it?


----------

